# Size of gravel for plants?



## batkidiii (Sep 27, 2013)

Just curious about the courseness of the rocks that work best for freshwater palnts, such as, swords. I have a 55 gallon, long tank that I will be putting together soon.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

the smaller the better for plants, but Swords can handle most anything, just be sure to add roots tabs near them


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Sand is best, I've heard. For an added boost, as stated, provide root fertilizer tabs. You can get away with conventional plant food tabs like Miracle Gro Plant Sticks, provided you push them deep into the sand so the fertilizers don't leech into your water column.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

batkidiii said:


> Just curious about the courseness of the rocks that work best for freshwater palnts, such as, swords. I have a 55 gallon, long tank that I will be putting together soon.


Hello bat...

I use pea-sized polished gravel in my planted tanks. Works very well for plants that need to be planted in the bottom material.

B


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

I like using Eco-Complete for my planted aquariums.


----------



## discusbreeder (Oct 7, 2014)

A half inch layer of blue laterite clay covered by whatever substrate is preferred for the fish or objective of the tank. Except for egg scattering species I generally use sand. For egg scatterers I use potted plants and a layer of pea gravel.


----------

